# color change/loss



## RhomChezi (Dec 22, 2005)

why do piranhas loose their color when asleep in the dark? when i turn on the tank light, initially they look pale or all silvery, washed out, no red eye color, no color in fins. sometimes color doesn't return fully. color seems to be deepest when excited or about to eat. color doesn't seem as deep as it did at the fish store (red eyes/gold gills&anal fin/dark ban on tail). 
my water chemistry seems fine--ph 6-7, low ammonia/nitrates/nitrites, water hardness higher end of normal. does the fish store use chemical additives to bring out color? what can i do to bring out deeper color?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

It's very natural and normal for piranha to change color that often. It's many case why piranha change color, and here are some possible way why piranha change color.

It could be

stress 
sick
injury
mood
substrate
light
diet
water quality
breeding sign

all these can possible make your piranha change color....


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I've observed that mine show their best colour during feeding time when they are all excited and running around the tank looking for food.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, it is very normal for piranhas to range in color. As 2p2f's list, all of those items will cause a color change. If you are looking to help develop their coloration, food items high in Alpha & Beta carotenes (shrimp shells, pellets, flake food, etc..) will help develop that "red" coloration.


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

as 2p2f put it, gravel makes a huge difference, white gravel will make then appear to have less color while darker gravel makes them look darker.

I use natural colored gravel(amazonish colored gravel) and it brings out great color.


----------

